# List of blocks/attacks



## bully (May 21, 2011)

Hi,

Don't usually venture in here so please be gentle

Is there a generic list of blocks and attacks in Karate? I know there are many different variants but wondered if there is a list and maybe some pictures?

I am a Wing Chun guy and with all the arguing that goes on in the WC world we do have a list with the generic "hands" of Wing Chun. 

Anything is good, I could search myself but as I don't know what is correct or not I thought you guys could point me in the right direction.

Cheers

Bully


----------



## Martin h (May 23, 2011)

Karate is not one style, it is a art comprisied of several, sometimes enormeously different, styles.
I could give you a list of traditional blocks for MY style, kyokushin, and add a few non-formal variations and obscure/obsolete blocks to that list. I could even give a few alternate names for some of the blocks.
But I would not even try to comprise a list of even the 4-5 major styles, with their multiple internal organizations, each with their own lists including the different names for the same block and all the different blocks called the same thing.

And comparing "karate" to Wing chun is like comparing Shotokan to ALL chinese arts.


----------



## Thesemindz (May 23, 2011)

The blocks and strikes are generally the same as any other hard style. Up, down, in, out. Punch, palm, handsword, hammerfist. Front kick, side kick, back kick, round kick. Different styles have different emphasis, Palm in/Palm out blocks, Vertical/Horizontal punches, Backnuckle/Backfist, Heel Kick/Blade Kick, but the basic motions are generally common. Usually the major differences are in tactics and strategy, training emphasis, and the mix between hands/feet and striking/grappling. Some karate styles place more emphasis on vital point strikes, others place more emphasis on blunt impact trauma. Sometimes peasant weapons are practiced.

That is all very general information, but it's a place to start. There are many different styles of karate, some more widely practiced than others, and there are many other arts which use the word "karate" as a generic identifier for martial arts or as a form of homage to the Okinawan practices. Most styles that identify in some way as "karate" are heavily influenced by the fist principles of China, with local differences deriving from climate, culture, context, and contemporary resources.

The movements of all forms of fighting are generally universal, our arms and legs only move in so many directions. Hi/low, inward/outward, lead/rear, hand/foot, open/closed, advancing/retreating. The more complex basics like knuckle fists and finger strikes may seem advanced, but they follow the same basic patterns of motion.


-Rob


----------

